# Finally got a meater+



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

For anyone smoking out there without WiFi controllers, I'm glad I finally ordered a meater+. My Bluetooth inkbird finally died. Wish I would have ordered one of these a lot sooner. No wires and a sweet mobile app.


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

2nd! I love my meater!


----------

